# Annemarie Eilfeld - Oops Slip



## Steelhamme (13 Apr. 2012)

Hey,

hat jemand zufällig das Video von RTL Exklusiv glaub ich, indem Annemarie Eilfeld in einem Marylin Monroe Kleid ist und sie diesen hochhebt und man ihren Slip/Tanga sieht?

Wäre nett!


----------



## Steelhamme (13 Apr. 2012)

Ich habe zwei Videos auf rtl.de sowie auf vip.de gefunden, allerdings funktionieren beide nicht, oder funzen die nur bei mir nicht?

***tote links entfernt***



http://www.rtl.de/cms/unterhaltung/...sst-den-slip-blitzen-c4f0-305e-15-367032.html


----------



## Padderson (13 Apr. 2012)

bei mir geht´s auch nicht. Aber da kommt bestimmt auf anderen Seiten noch was


----------



## Steelhamme (13 Apr. 2012)

Gibts hier sonst keinen der das Video hat?


----------



## peppone (22 Apr. 2012)

irgendwie funktionieren die videos immer noch nicht. vielleicht hat aber jemand noch eine andere quelle gefunden?!


----------



## Steelhamme (23 Apr. 2012)

Sieht allerdings nicht danach aus, als hätte noch jemand das Video.


----------

